# Repairing Carharts



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

I'm attempting to repair some VERY well worn Carharts. My friend's favorite jacket - so many holes he is getting drafts and losing his keys. He brought over a piece of Carhart type fabric that has been used to repair some of his Carharts in the past.

Any tips? I have time to do it since I injured my knee. I'm off from work the rest of the work - maybe longer depending on the Ortho Dr. tomorrow. 

Thank you,
Chris


----------



## Aohtee (Aug 26, 2003)

I use heat-n-bond to help secure the holes and the patch. Cut patch material and bonding material same size. Apply bonding to right side of coat. Use a darning or quilting stitch around the edges of the holes. Place the patch material over the bonding material and fuse in place. Finish the edges of the patch with a straight stitch or if looks don't matter, use the quilting stitch for more strength.

As for the pockets, if they are really bad, just sew a new pocket in place.


----------



## goatgang (Jun 19, 2005)

Thank you very much for the reply


----------



## countrysunshine (Jul 3, 2008)

I have repaired a lot of Carharts. Just remember not to rush the machine, use the appropriate needle and thread and reduce the presser foot pressure. Tension will probably need loosened some.

I find that I do best by setting the patch in some fashion, as suggested above. I also use spray adhesive because it is repositionable.

I sew the patch on from the back usually. Then I zigzag around all raw edges. The reason is that it feels better to the wearer if they have a smoother patch on the back and my guys (4 of them) just don't care how it appears, it is about how it feels and lasts.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ours get repaired with recycled jeans. 
But otherwise, I'd just echo everyone else; go slow and easy on your machine and don't repair if you can just replace.


----------

